# Old Ball Jar



## slsteckelberg (Apr 28, 2022)

I have a clear quart Ball jar that has the heavily footed a but no underline and perfect mason is offset. Has anyone seen one like this before. Just curious as to the date of it.


----------



## Newtothiss (Apr 28, 2022)

1923-1933


			https://i0.wp.com/glassbottlemarks.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/Dating-the-Ball-Jar-Chart.jpg?resize=607%2C1030&ssl=1


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 28, 2022)

I've attached a Ball logo chart which I think is far superior to the one listed above, made by the late Bob Clay.  The offset Perfect Mason jars were a result of converting the Ball Mason molds to include the word "Perfect".  "Perfect" was inserted between "Ball" and "Mason" wherever it fit.  Logo #11 on the attached chart, generally considered to be fairly early in that time range.  Same thing, missing the underline, is logo #12.


----------



## Nickolas_ (May 14, 2022)

slsteckelberg said:


> I have a clear quart Ball jar that has the heavily footed a but no underline and perfect mason is offset. Has anyone seen one like this before. Just curious as to the date of it. View attachment 236546View attachment 236547


Your jar isn't one converted from a Ball mason but altered from the DREY PERFECT MASON after Ball bought the company. One of the few Dropped A non underscore jars to find. Look close at your embossing you should see ghosting of the DREY and maybe the long tailor the Y under Ball. 

Sent from my moto g stylus (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 16, 2022)

Nickolas_ said:


> Your jar isn't one converted from a Ball mason but altered from the DREY PERFECT MASON after Ball bought the company. One of the few Dropped A non underscore jars to find. Look close at your embossing you should see ghosting of the DREY and maybe the long tailor the Y under Ball.
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus (2021) using Tapatalk


Nickolas is correct, converted Drey mold


----------

